# Bruscetta



## sharkygirl (Aug 29, 2009)

Does anyone have a killer bruscetta recipe?
Thanks
ooops..throw in an H and you get the idea


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

I presume you are referring to bruschetta, correct?

For the preparation, bread, or toppings?


----------



## sharkygirl (Aug 29, 2009)

As a topping for french bread.


----------



## ishbel (Jan 5, 2007)

Surely you mean Italian bread?


----------



## sharkygirl (Aug 29, 2009)

Mais oui !


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

This is one I found on the web originally on some grocery store site that had some recipes from the originator of the Buca Di Beppo restaurant. I'm fond of their bruschetta. Written a little strangely, it could stand a rewrite.

BRUSCHETTA

Bruschetta Mixture Ingredients:
1 oz. fresh basil
1/4 tsp. salt or to taste
2 oz. olive oil 
1/4 tsp ground black pepper to taste
2 oz. garlic, peeled, chopped
4 oz. red onions, cut 
1 lb. roma tomatoes, cut 


Method:
Wash roma tomatoes, cut the ends off, halv and
seed, chop tomatoes to 1/2" chunks, leave at room
temperature. Dice red onions to 1/4". 

Pick and chop basil into 1/4" pieces. In a large bowl add
chopped roma tomatoes, diced onion, chopped garlic,
salt, pepper, olive oil, and chopped basil; mix
well. Best to let it meld for 30 minutes or so.

Bruschetta
Ingredients:
1/2 loaf bread, round
15 oz. bruschetta tea mixture 
3 oz. garlic olive oil

Method:
Cut loaf of bread crosswise so you end up with 2
circles, 1 inch thick. Cut bread into 5 pieces and
place on a baking tin. Brush evenly with garlic
olive oil, Place in to oven until lightly browned.
Top each piece evenly with bruschetta and serve to
delighted guests.

I grill or broil the bread to crusty toastiness, then rub with a cut garlic clove.


----------



## sharkygirl (Aug 29, 2009)

Many thanks! Looks good.
Sharkygirl


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Sharkygirl,

Phil's recipe is fine, but start by discarding all the quantities in any sense of precision. You want basil, garlic, onion, and tomato, and of course salt and pepper. Peel and seed the tomatoes, and dice. Dice the onion. Mince the garlic and the basil. Mix these things as looks more or less good to you, and add salt and pepper to taste. Now taste. What do you need more or less of? When the balance seems right, add good olive oil and dump it on toast rounds.

Now let's suppose the basil looks horrible. How does the cilantro look? How about sage?

Suppose the tomatoes are waxy and flavorless. Okay, let's try... beets! Okay, beets go well with sage, and maybe a little caraway seeds. Fine, mix that up, and you've got another classic.

How about a can of garbanzo beans? Add a little sage or rosemary or something, and lots of garlic, and a fair bit of onion, and go from there.

And on and on.

This is not a recipe sort of thing. It's a "what have I got? what's fresh? what's appealing?" kind of thing. Chop up a main thing, add a complementary herb, add some alliums (onion, shallot, garlic, whatever) to bring up the sharpness, add salt and pepper to give a perfect balance and accent to everything, and add olive oil to round it all out. Heave it on toast rounds: French, Italian, German, whoever. Try toasted lavash bread -- what's the harm?


----------



## dc sunshine (Feb 26, 2007)

Bruschetta is basically a grilled bread with a savoury topping, usually including some form of olive oil, tomato and garllic base.

The bruschetta really refers to the bread, not the topping in any strict format. Grill the bread well, rub with cut garlic, drizzle of EVOO. Then top with what you've got fresh and seasonal, make, mix, taste, adjust, eat 

Phil's one is a delish sounding recipe. Go by what your taste buds tell you.


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Phil's dish is the one I make. Just went to the market yesterday and got a beautiful box of tomatoes, went to my mother's garden and picked up fresh basil, made my own bread, my sister brings me olive oil from Cyprus, ohhhh the joy of a homemade baguette. One thing I do , and oh the taste buds are starting to salt....I add fresh grated Romano (or pecorino) cheese and put it under the broiler till melted.....my beating heart....:crazy:


----------



## sharkygirl (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks soooo much, I love the 'what I've got on hand' idea. You are a great big help!
Sharkygirl


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

If you pronounce this dish "broo-SKEH-tah", and not 'broo-SHEH-tah', you make many people very happy.

Thanks!! :bounce:
Mezzaluna


----------



## sharkygirl (Aug 29, 2009)

:talk: Thanks for your help


----------



## chrislehrer (Oct 9, 2008)

Yes!

(Though I have been "corrected" about this by idiot waiters. And then there was the time my friend from Lucca got so "corrected"....)


----------



## sharkygirl (Aug 29, 2009)

That would seem a good way to blow off a tip!


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

I've also been 'corrected' more than a few times, even by a first generation Italian-American.


----------



## token (Jul 11, 2009)

diced tomatoes, red onion, garlic, salt and pepper, and oregano in a mixing bowl and toss in some balsamic vinegar. Best ever.

when my girlfriend and I make it at home we do that but also put a little crab meat on it, just because she's a crab junkie. happy cooking. and definately try that recipe, you'll fall in love...hard.


----------

